# Where is the pcv valve for a 92 nissan truck?



## Quentin (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a 92 nissan with a 2.4L I can not find the pcv valve it is blowing oil back into yhr filter. I have asked several people, but no one knows. i read on here where a guy asked about his 04. Iam going to check behind the alternater. Any help would be great. I have a manuel but it doesnt show a 92 model. Also the inter-lock light is on but Ican not find any info about that. Any help would rock.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Below the intake manifold, behind the PS pump and just above the water pump on a KA. It is in a separator box that is connected to a hose. It will be covered in gunk, as will the bypass hose and short heater hose. Replace these too while you're in there. Next time, post this in the Hardbody (86-97) Truck forum as it will get more responses faster.


----------

